# End of Norton McAfee etc....



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, I wonder as MS are bundling MSE and Anti malware into Windows Defender and including this in 8 will people uninstall (or disable) the MS product and pay for McAfee or Norton etc...

I suspect not, we could be finally seeing what many of us have lobbied for, the removal of the money trail in AV.

From an MS blog:-

Once Windows 8 begins to roll out with the Windows Defender suite (the new name for both Microsoft Security Essentials and the existing anti-spyware Windows Defender), Microsoft will to have to contend with an established channel for Symantec and other large AV vendors getting to consumers first.

Microsoft will also need to offer a way for consumers or even PC makers to remove Windows Defender from Windows 8 so as not to run afoul of antitrust rules.

Part of the settlement signed in the wake of the United States v. Microsoft antitrust case in 2001 was that Microsoft would agree to allow the removal of Internet Explorer and provide other browser developers enough information to write software fully compatible with Windows.

Preinstalling Windows Defender won't mean more money for Microsoft. It will mean that users who wouldn't otherwise buy anti-virus software will be protected anyway, thus making Windows 8 less of a target for cybercriminals and malware writers.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

The OEMs will probably still include 3rd party AV with their crapwear. I had to order a Network Printer Key from Dell the other day, and the first thing they tried to sell was a 3 year subscription to McAfee.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

I welcome this, the sooner the 'normal' versions of mccafee and norton are stopped the better. I see them both as bloatware and not as good as they claim to be.

Although it's different for their business versions.

I use EST my self but if and when I get around to upgrading from XP I will take free AV all day long.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, Corday makes a point, if Oem's are to ship with Norton or any other non MS AV then they either leave both AV's on the machine (not good) or they disable MS AV this would make the Oem version different from any other, ie the first time an MS OS is shipped without the full MS capability, we have seen add on utils, never anything taken off an OS.

Seem's like the money trail is to continue. If this is true, it suck's big time.

Microsoft's Compromise On Windows 8 Security Leaves Consumers Vulnerable - Forbes


----------

